# Strength Wars: Calisthenics vs Powerlifting



## NbleSavage (Dec 26, 2015)

This was an epic battle!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 26, 2015)

Calisthenics is awesome, but what do they do for legs? Also, good for the powerlifter for fighting through and then meeting back up with the other guy at the very end.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2015)

Tetzel is looking and sounding great as usual. Wow I cried at the end of that one dude. Great battle!


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow that sure is one impressive battle that shows the street workout has its uses that can carry over to bb or pl.

Now can crossfit ever fit in?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 26, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Calisthenics is awesome, but what do they do for legs? Also, good for the powerlifter for fighting through and then meeting back up with the other guy at the very end.



Pistol squats is about as difficult as it gets with bodyweight for legs.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 26, 2015)

MindlessWork said:


> Wow that sure is one impressive battle that shows the street workout has its uses that can carry over to bb or pl.
> 
> Now can crossfit ever fit in?



I tend to think you'd see an endless loop of "No rep...no rep...no rep..."


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 26, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I tend to think you'd see an endless loop of "No rep...no rep...no rep..."



A lot of effort for no work? Crossfit seems more like cardio to me though


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 26, 2015)

That was my favorite one yet. Thanks.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

That battle was bad ass. Who would of guessed it would of been that close at the end like it was. 
Killer job both guys


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 10, 2016)

Some reason I think the calisthenics dude lifts weight... pretty solid form on those squats


----------



## 433iron (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like fun


----------

